# Rock Paper Fissures : Japeries in June 2013



## Mars Lander (Jul 4, 2013)

I did a compilation report last month in an effort to catch up with some images or sites that I don't have enough images for to really warrant one, so here have another, these are all from June. The Birth of Summertime 

Sshhh... and I joined by ace duo ProjectMayhem and PeterC4 , went for a day of malarkey quite early on in the June. We went specifically to see a place Luckypants had discovered that had us all in intrigue, dubbed *"Veranda House"* a beautiful massive old manor tucked away deep in the woods but we are all still unsure as to it's status and despite circling it repeatly still are, one to watch methinks.

Off then to see the *Bucket House* a time warp of bygone times, it soon became apparent of being here of just how sad a place it was, I mean really sad. It seems the old lady who lived here, for whatever reason fought for her independence to the bitter end, until finally making a last stand in the kitchen she retreated to a makeshift bed and lived out her days in filth , squalor and making whatever meal she could on a dilapidated camp stove , all the little gas bottle empties lay around.

Here's the drawing room complete with old time piano







the kaliedascopic stairs , am betting it was a long long time ago the last time she managed to scale these...






The *bucket house* so named due to all the buckets absolutely everywhere to catch the leaking water as you can see in the hall at the top of the stairs and elsewheres, terrible to think they both deteriorated together her in health and the house in structure






As can be seen her former uniform , she apparently was a nurse,a carer , yet as been said before, no one it seemed cared for her. Bizarrely the still ticking clock downstairs, by her last days bed, had the exact time as on the little watch on the uniform , quite eerie.






...and the final resting place. I wasn't going to post this, others have but then I thought it could be stark reminder that maybe some of us might know some old dear and whether thru neglect or pride they endure their last days in such pitiful surroundings and that just maybe one of us could make a difference to someone in similar circumstance.






Right moving on and hopefully more upbeat ...

We pay a quick revisit to *Diary Keepers Cottage / Racy Lady House *nothing much has changed here , the ration books are gone damn it I wanted a shot of those, oh poos !!! 

The baby doll Sshhh...found previously in a very dark place and the pram I dug out from a mountain of junk are still set up, ready for another 10000 pictures on flickr , I'll be bound haha.






Someone's broke it, please note all damages must be paid for!






ProjectMayhem wanted to show us some *Planes*, but some meddlesome man didn't like our boarding passes pah!

Still got to fly some anyhow!






We passed an old garage with attached house and swimming pool it was pretty junk and we must of been being snobby as we didn't even get the cams out 

Then to one of the stranger explores the *SJ wallpaperfactory* place this was really WIERD none of us felt at ease in here, especially PeteC4 haha , what with offices like they had only just been left, complete with coats still on the backs of chairs!!!

PIR operated lights and the eleky still on , not sure what the hell is happening here but am sure it's gonna end in tears for someone.

there is obvious signs of decay.






We felt safer in the upper regions and there is fun propages, like these magic chest you go in one and come the other, I so wanted to find a sign or something saying supplies , then wearing oriental masks we could of sprung out Jack in a Box style shouting "SUPPLIES" ! 






giant bottle of fun, this bottle is 9ft tall!! ..alas it was empty now the liquid fun all gone...






Me and ProjectMayhem took in the sun and had a cig on the roofer, it was ace , we could see the entire world.






back down with PeterC4 who had us in fits of laughter with his invitation to "touch me man" resulted with "Thing" from the Addams Family sitting on his head and a big teddy being hung in the background..good times and a good day.






Sshhhh.... and I saw Silent Hill's rather good report from Dragons Den http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24820&highlight=dragons+den namely *Gwyrch Castle* so off we ventured in search of castle folly...

...the number of times we have drove past this going to Wales, I just thought it was a castle open to the public but it's a private folly and not open to the public. Spot the welcome signs we all know and love.






Ruination in droves here spectacular decay and a structural deathtrap but makes for an interesting explore.






can you image one of them things hitting you on the head ouchhh....mush!!!






I heard only recently on the grapevine that there has been some devilry afoot and some explorers were spooked by oddly chanting peoples apparently courting the dark side, its a shame these places attract such folks, I found this unnerving at first but apart from the inverted cross and the crude pentagram the latin says rather innocently "Always Ready" and elsewhere " For God and Country" perhaps they were adlibbing and had forgotten their Latin phrase book or I have it all wrong!






WE must fight the darkness with light have a Midsummers Deity...these stairs not too long were marble edged and had thick plush red carpet on them , my older sister remembers the place with a roof on and furnished!






Then off to *Serene Hospital *>>>>>>>>>>>> [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=26468"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=26468[/ame]


and *OM Asylum *>>>>>>>>>>>>> [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=26578"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=26578[/ame]


then the greatest *Saint Jo's *on earth (probably) >>>>>>>>>> [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=26656"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=26656[/ame]

then .....erm _*Cookridge Hospital *_

Wasn't expecting too much from here but I did like it, We got the Saint Jo's team together again and Sshhhh.... could make this day too 

the light in here is pretty ace and lots of decay




coorrid by Key Powt, on Flickr

got a rare big view with a 50mm , the vintage lens strikes again...




cooker-mat by Key Powt, on Flickr

shortly after we lost Luckypants for a while but we bumped into someone from the forum I cant remember their name now, we kept out of their way ...who is?

Everyone it seems goes to the IDA unit when there is a perfectly ace massiver building next to it, why does no one explore that we thought, we spend a while getting in and are rewarded with PIR triggered voice informing us the Police are on the way time to go go go 




cooker by Key Powt, on Flickr

last point of call after failing at Mount St Mary's AGAIN!!!

we find ourselves at *St Micheal's College*, this place had Sshhh... and I previously thwarted and was pristine and intact also home to a plethora of tents housing a multitudes of tramps , like a perpetual vagabond Glastonbury but now fast forward and its TRASHED , just wanton mindless yobbery have had their ways and the festival is over for the unwashed!






Most of my comrades don't get their cams out , I can see potential here tho I will return, I eek out the last shot of the day, hip hip ARRAY!






Thanks for tuning in , it's been a blast and thanks again to and at various explores my partner in grime Sshhh...... and to Luckypants , ProjectMayhem, PerjurySaint and PeterC4 .........YEEEAAAAHHH !​


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic report once again brilliant photos many thanks for sharing.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jul 4, 2013)

splendid from beginning to end! thanks for sharing the adventures


----------



## gigi (Jul 4, 2013)

Amazing report!


----------



## davesmart (Jul 4, 2013)

Hya

Bloody excellent pics.
The pic with the graffiti saying "SEMPER PARATUS" 

Semper Paratus is also the official Coast Guard motto. 
The origin of the phrase is obscure, although the Coast Guard Historian's Office notes the first use was by the New Orleans Bee newspaper in the 1830s, in reference to the actions of the Revenue Cutter Service during the Ingham incident

source:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semper_Paratus_(march)


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 4, 2013)

*A fantastical compendium indeed!!! LOVE that angel shot... ACE!! Lets hope July brings more epic exploratory shenanigans!! *


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 4, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *A fantastical compendium indeed!!! LOVE that angel shot... ACE!! Lets hope July brings more epic exploratory shenanigans!! *



Can you remember who the guy was in Cookridge we bumped into off here, cant remember his name now haha


----------



## peterc4 (Jul 4, 2013)

spot on mate, liking all your boys (touch me man)


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 4, 2013)

peterc4 said:


> spot on mate, liking all your boys (touch me man)



haha that sounds soo wrong, was a great day


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic report and shots mate another good month


----------



## Catmandoo (Jul 5, 2013)

Amazing! Amazing! Amazing!!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you ever do anything other than explore mate? Well done!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 5, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Do you ever do anything other than explore mate? Well done!



Can't get enough of it , what's wrong with me? haha, Now summers kicking in and holidays are on the horizon it may slow down a bit now for a while


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 5, 2013)

Really enjoyed that mix,thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Jul 5, 2013)

Any chance you can post the pics of the Bucket House without the effects, I loved the sympathetic report you posted but them pics gave this old fart a headache , Many Thanks.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 5, 2013)

smiler said:


> Any chance you can post the pics of the Bucket House without the effects, I loved the sympathetic report you posted but them pics gave this old fart a headache , Many Thanks.



The dish has been served, tramadol for dessert


----------



## sonyes (Jul 5, 2013)

Fan-bloody-tastic!!! Brilliant report, and some amazing shots in there bud, keep em' coming!


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 6, 2013)

Just the usual magic. !st class Thanks.


----------



## sj9966 (Jul 6, 2013)

Awesome shots & report mate, excellent stuff!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks all for your kind comments


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice shots dude! Wondered why I've not seen you around... change of username is the answer lol!


----------

